# baby ate poop, should i be concerned?



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

we were outside and dd was walking around in the grass while i entertained her w/ the dogs fetching abilities. I noticed she had something in her hand and before I could get to her it was in her mouth. As soon as I got to her I realized it was dog poop and I scraped it out of her mouth (it was maybe in there 15 seconds at the most) and then ran her inside and washed her mouth and brushed her teeth, tongue, and gums. Should I be concerned at all? I'm almost sure it was our dogs who to our knowledge doesn't have worms or anything. If she did we would be able to see it in her poop right? She is up to date on her heartworm pills but she is maybe 2 months past due on her shots (except rabies which she is up to date on). Is this a call in to the dr worthy or should everything be fine?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think babies and small children have been eating poop for several millenia. The human race has still managed to survive.

IMO there's no need to call the doctor about this.


----------



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

That makes me feel better. At least I can just be disgusted and not a big old worry wart now.


----------



## eastmillcreekmama (May 22, 2007)

Hi there,

My DD has eaten several species of poop







bird, deer, and her own! I was most concerned with the deer poop, but when I called her ped, they just said keep an eye on her, looking for digestive upset, diarrhea, vomiting, or worms in the stool. If she's otherwise fine, don't worry about it. You just can't keep your eyes on them for every minute!!!

She'll probably be fine,


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Apparantly, I ate dog poop as a toddler (a story my mom loooooves to trot out at family events, especially the part abou how I yelled "chocolate!" before I grabbed it







) and I have lived to tell the tale.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

ugh, your post reminded me of so many poop eating incidents in this home.
Baby eating from litterbox (it is now kept behind a closed door along with the cats), baby eating older sisters poop when older sister went through poop painting phase, hmm, I thought there were more.

As Ruthla said, it's quite normal and they'll survive, as gross as it is.

They have never eaten the bird poop.
In fact, now Abigail says 'bird poop', making a sniffing noise/gesture, says 'dirty, wipe', gets a baby wipe, and cleans up any bird poop she finds (not much of it around the house, since they only seem to perch in one particular area when out of their cages).


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh, if your dog had worms, most times you don't see them in the poop, because it is the microscopic eggs that are shed in poop. Sometimes, with heavy infestation, actual worms can be seen.

If they are on heartworm medicine, most of them include a dewormer for roundworms and hookworms (as well as the heartworms, of course), but flatworms and tapeworms require different medication to treat.
More than likely, if you've been giving your pets regular vet care, kept them on heartworm meds, they don't have fleas, they likely don't have worms.

If you're really worried, you could always take a couple samples of their poop to the vet (space the samples 2-3 weeks apart since the eggs aren't always shed. A negative test doesn't completely rule out worms, but two negative tests, 2-3 weeks apart, then you're pretty safe.)


----------

